# Bicycling Magazine's Fall Classic



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

anyone doing the Fall Classic in Trexlertown this Sunday? I'm looking at either the 25 or 50 mile route. Not sure about the hills, though.


Steve


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Hate the magazine but like the ride idea. Coming over from Jersey to enjoy the terrain and do the lap on the velodrome, as geeky as that seems. The cue sheet looks like a ton of turns and no flat land but the altitude gained is not significant.. Does anyone know how challenging the 50 mile course is? I have read lots of blogs about how great the area is to ride and hit Bucks Cty once in a while so I was interested in doing the ride.


----------



## smankow (Jul 24, 2011)

the hills have me worried as they seem to be pretty long (over a mile) with a bit of elevation on each. With some recent ticker issues, I have some concerns. Of course, I could always just hoof it up if necessary


----------

